# Shingles Vaccine



## Ken Scharabok (May 11, 2002)

Herpes zoster - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

It was recommended for wide use in 2007.

Note it is recommended particularly for those exposed to children with chicken pox and those 60 years or older who have been exposed to chicken pox in the past. Vaccine effectiveness is thought to be about 55%.

Vaccine is a single shot available through a physician.


----------



## SageLady (Jun 10, 2008)

My doctor wants me to have one. Don't know if I will or not. I have other health problems too, so maybe it is a good idea...


----------



## Ken Scharabok (May 11, 2002)

Something you need to discuss with your physician.

I've known some folks who had shingles and all said it was not a pleasant experience. Thus, I'll take 55/45 odds.


----------



## Rockytopsis (Dec 29, 2007)

Get the shot.

DH had a mild case of shigles on his face, but I survived it. LOL Another frined had them and he was in pain for months. My dad had them under his arm and I remember the pain he was in. 

Talk to your Dr and get the shot.

Nancy


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

I will not have that vaccine. My husband will not have it either. There are a few vaccines that I have had, but that won't be one of them.

Just for everyone's information, if you break out with the rash, go to the doctor for some antivirals quickly. If you start them within two days the rash just dries up and disappears. There is no long protracted pain and rash if you take antivirals quickly.


----------



## Rockytopsis (Dec 29, 2007)

When DH got the "rash" it looked so much like poision oak that we did not bother going to the Dr, and he missed the window for treatment.

I still encourage every one to get the shot rather than take a chance of going through what DH, Dad and friend did.

Nancy


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

You need to look up statistics of the shot itself causing the person to break out in shingles.


----------



## Rockytopsis (Dec 29, 2007)

Yes, my Dr. told me about that but he also that the reaction to the shot was way way milder that actually getting shingles. I did have a mild reaction at the injection site that lasted for 3 days. Nothig like what my husband went through with shingles on his face and I was told by our Dr. that DH was lucky and had a mild case.

So I still say IMHO take the shot.

Nancy


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

mekasmom said:


> You need to look up statistics of the shot itself causing the person to break out in shingles.


You can't get shingles from the vaccine. It is the same virus as chicken pox and you can get a mild chicken pox like rash that quickly fades and that can be contagious to someone who has not had CP or been vaccinated against it.
But shingles is caused by the virus living deep in the nerves so there is no way the vaccine could cause shingles.


----------



## Helena (May 10, 2002)

I got mine a couple of weeks ago. Had a reddened area and itchy for a few days but no big deal. Figure it is better than the shingles.I get any vaccine that comes down the road. Guess that's the"old nurse" in me...


----------



## marinemomtatt (Oct 8, 2006)

I've had Shingles TWICE, the first time I didn't go to the doctor, this last time I was dragged to the ER because I'm still under the care of my Oncologist and when she tells my husband to get me to the ER he does as she says (I wish I could get him to hop like that...~lol~...)
The Anti-viral and Prednisone did seem to shorten the rash duration by about three days, I'm still experiencing some pain and its been two months since the onset.
I've told my husband to go ahead and get the vaccine IF that is what he wants, BUT I will not be getting it...I had Chicken pocks twice, I've now had Shingles twice, so maybe I'm done...or not. 
I know of a woman that has had them several times }


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

The way I look at it is, if I could survive a really bad case of the pox as a 10 year old kid, I can survive shingles at an older age. Especially after all the back problems and surgeries I've had... 

The other way I am looking at this is... Look at how much money the pharmaceutical company that makes this is spending for all their TV commercials.... So that tells me if they are spending that kind of money to push the shot, then it's more about them making money, than wanting to help me.. I would guess in a typical night during prime time, I see at least 5 commercials for it... That's MILLIONS... they gotta be reaping billions...


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

simi-steading said:


> The way I look at it is, if I could survive a really bad case of the pox as a 10 year old kid, I can survive shingles at an older age. Especially after all the back problems and surgeries I've had...
> 
> The other way I am looking at this is... Look at how much money the pharmaceutical company that makes this is spending for all their TV commercials.... So that tells me if they are spending that kind of money to push the shot, then it's more about them making money, than wanting to help me.. I would guess in a typical night during prime time, I see at least 5 commercials for it... That's MILLIONS... they gotta be reaping billions...


If spending money to get people to use their porducts was a condemnation of the product, then none of us could drive a car without the wheels falling off or Safeway would be selling only stuff you could not eat or you could never complete a phone would never work. The two are only faintly connected logically.
Making money does not mean the product is bad.


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

No, it doesn't mean the product it bad, but in this case, it seems to be more of a vaccination to prevent discomfort, than a cure for a killing disease.. Mortality rate of Shingles is only around 5%... Hence my belief the commercials are more a scare tactic to get people to pony up for a shot, rather than trying to stop the spread of a debilitating plague.

It's like the flu shot to me... I find it pretty funny how many people I know swear by getting the shot every year, yet almost every year they end up with the flu, and a lot of times right after getting the shot... I seldom get the flu, and never have had the shot... 

A flu shot only covers a few strains they THINK might hit that year.. .it doesn't cover a lot of other strains that are always out there.

To me, that's another money maker over mortality preventer....


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

simi-steading said:


> No, it doesn't mean the product it bad, but in this case, it seems to be more of a vaccination to prevent discomfort, than a cure for a killing disease.. Mortality rate of Shingles is only around 5%... Hence my belief the commercials are more a scare tactic to get people to pony up for a shot, rather than trying to stop the spread of a debilitating plague.
> 
> It's like the flu shot to me... I find it pretty funny how many people I know swear by getting the shot every year, yet almost every year they end up with the flu, and a lot of times right after getting the shot... I seldom get the flu, and never have had the shot...
> 
> ...


Buying a sofa so I don't have to sit on the floor is not an issue of mortality either and it certainly puts money into the coffers of the furniture manufacturer. So what?
Shingles can be excruciatingly painful and if the vaccine prevents an outbreak, I'm all for it. And good on the company if it makes them some money while preventing me from needless suffering.


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

To each our own Lisa... Seems we're both tainted in our way of thinking about pharmaceutical companies and our reasons why... You see the side from the people who work there and make the drugs, I see the side of the legal wrangling... Once you get a good look at what they legally struggle over for marketing, and defending their selves over lawsuits, you tend to not think too highly of the industry as a whole.. 

I'm not saying all drugs are bad, and I'm not saying the companies are only there to make money, but I've also been on the receiving end of some new to the market drugs that were more on the experimental side, and have had a lot of problems because of it. I've also been given way too many drugs to treat symptoms, and not for a cure.

I do all I can to avoid taking anything if I can. I've been made sicker from more drugs, than I've had drugs that made me better... 

I just see too much more in the market that is geared towards profit, than I've seen that was strictly for a cure... If drug companies really wanted to help people, they wouldn't be jacking up prices and profits, while trying so hard to keep others from making a cheaper generic to actually try and heal people 

Any more, the whole health system in this country is geared towards profit, rather than the Hippocratic Oath. If it wasn't, the industry wouldn't spend millions upon millions to lobby congress to come around to their way of thinking....


----------



## haley1 (Aug 15, 2012)

What are the chances of getting it? I know thousands of people and only a few that had shingles.


----------



## Rockytopsis (Dec 29, 2007)

haley1 said:


> What are the chances of getting it? I know thousands of people and only a few that had shingles.


If you had Chicken Pox as a child then the Shingles viris is already in your system. Usually brought on by stress according to what my Dr told me.

Nancy


----------



## Micheal (Jan 28, 2009)

Last time I was to the doctor's (mid Spring) I inquired about the shot. Her comment was yes I could get it, but my insurance at that time would not cover the cost........ therefore I'll check back when I go back next month to see if'n it's covered yet. 
Guess my insurance company would rather cover the cost of treating than preventing.......


----------



## Ken Scharabok (May 11, 2002)

I agree with Nancy. Seems like all of those who I have known to get it have been under stress for one reason or another.

I'd rather error on the side of caution. If you had chicken pox as a kid, get the vaccine. If you are an adult and are exposed to someone with chicken pox, get the vaccine.

Fortunately my health insurance company is proactive on this type of thing.


----------



## happydog (May 7, 2008)

My husband was all set to get it until I read this article. He won't be getting it now.


----------



## haley1 (Aug 15, 2012)

Please get the shot, the CEO at Merck days kids to feed


----------



## Rick (May 10, 2002)

In 1982 I was a 27 year old graduate of the stress induced shingles club.

I am not suggesting the vaccine, just my 2 cents.


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

I have had shingles 3 times, twice before the shot and 1 after. The first time was bad, front of torso, didn't know what it was, when I was diagnosed it was too late for anything to help. I had blisters 3" around and they went deep into the lining of my chest cavity and into my ribcage. Turned green, I have scars on my belly. Second time was not near as bad, around ribs and back, left side. I took a shot and applied cream to affected area. Several doctors insisted I take the shot when healed, so I wiold not get shingles again. 3rd time was the worst, 6 months after shot. I took all the drugs that could be given, didn't seem to affect it. I have nerve damage on the right side, under my arm and down to my waist. It hurts to breath and I have cartilage damage to my ribs on the right side. Now they say I could get shingles again and I have no tolerance against it because of the shot. Now what? I am more vulnerable than ever....James


----------



## happydog (May 7, 2008)

mekasmom said:


> There are a few vaccines that I have had, but that won't be one of them.
> 
> Just for everyone's information, if you break out with the rash, go to the doctor for some antivirals quickly. If you start them within two days the rash just dries up and disappears. There is no long protracted pain and rash if you take antivirals quickly.



Whoa, that's good to know! I'm not familiar with antivirals, is that a kind of antibiotic? 

I'm also curious to know which vaccines you think are worth getting. I need a tetanus shot this year so I'm wondering what else I should get.


----------



## happydog (May 7, 2008)

James - I just wanted to say I'm really sorry to hear that. It sounds horrible. Maybe you can get some antivirals to keep on hand? Like insurance, if you have it hopefully you won't ever need it.


----------



## blufford (Nov 23, 2004)

The severity of pain seems to vary from person to person. I wish I could afford a shingles shot.


----------



## nomifyle (Mar 26, 2008)

I'm 65. I've had chickenpox and I've had shingles, recurring shingles. I will not get the shot. I'm a healthy woman with no chronic health issues, except the aches and pains with being 65. I will not put poison into my body. Which is exactly what I told my physician, he called me a conspiracy theorist. I laughed.

Judy


----------



## CentralPaFarm (Oct 23, 2012)

My 89 yr old mother just got them 9 / 3 / 2012. I bathed her with apple cider vinegar 3 to 4 times a day for the first week. I also gave her 3000 mg of vitamin C and 3000 mg of vitamin B12 and 25 mg of zinc and she did get the acyclovor which she took as prescribed. 5 pills a day for about 7 days. I also gave her 1000 mg of L lyseine. I stopped the vitamins after 3 weeks. She did itch at a times and there was some water blisters after 2 weeks but she didn't really have any pain. I think all those vitamins and the acid enviroment for the shingles with the vinegar really cut it out as for any nerve damage, which is where the pain comes in. Shingles supposidly doesn't like an acidi enviroment. 

Its been about 7 weeks and she has been clear with all new skin for about 15 days. Its like she never had them. The Dr was amazed. She barely took any of her oxycodiene pain pills. Those will go into stock for some real pains / injuries.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

James, you need to boost your immune system. Start with a high quality vitamin C supplement. There is research into building the immune system, and that is where you need to start.


----------



## Peggy (Feb 14, 2010)

my MOM and Dad both had the shot. But my Dad STILL got the Shingles! just because you get the shot does not garantee that you will not get the Shingles!


----------



## donsgal (May 2, 2005)

There are alternatives to a vaccine with potential severe side effects. 

I have no affiliation with this company other than to use their product for my oral Herpes outbreaks. I can vouch that it works as advertised.

It is certainly something to consider.

The Anti Virus

donsgal


----------



## SageLady (Jun 10, 2008)

donsgal said:


> There are alternatives to a vaccine with potential severe side effects.
> 
> I have no affiliation with this company other than to use their product for my oral Herpes outbreaks. I can vouch that it works as advertised.
> 
> ...


Warning - Don't click on above link - IT IS A VIRUS!!

Thanks alot, donsgal. :grump:


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

donsgal hasn't posted on HT in a few years....if I remember correctly...

Mon


----------

